# Fortigate 200b FW



## keigochai (May 12, 2013)

hi,
Currently i had a fortigate 200b FW, I'm using unifi and ADSL line. I want to configure it to run load balancing. Mean unifi is my main line, when the unifi is down the ADSL will kick in. Now my problem is.
my unifi line connected to the FW. my line status is down. how i configure my fw connect to the unifi D-link 615 router?
I had 2 segment pc which is 192.168.100.0 and 192.168.200.0 i had configure 2 ports for this 2 segment but the problem is this 2 segment seen can't ping to each other. At the routing table what i need to add? pls healp.


----------

